# Sticky  Read this before posting in this forum



## Drew

A little history first... (or just skip to the bottom for the main rules)

The Spirituality Forum has existed on SAS for many years. It's an important forum for people who find support in their spiritual beliefs and want to talk about it with others. We are strict on there being no debate allowed, as that would make some people uncomfortable and take away from the support that the forum provides.

A little while ago, there were a group of people of all beliefs that thought it would only be fair to have an Agnostic and Atheist forum, but the majority expressed that they wanted to be able to have discussions and debate, which would often include discussing religion.

More recently, a group of some of the same people, felt that it was unfair that members with religious beliefs would come and debate with them in "their" forum. Some people felt like it was their equivalent of the Spirituality forum and they argued that they should be able to discuss their beliefes, without having religious people join in and debate with them. In essence, they wanted a forum where people of loosely similar beliefs (i.e. not religious) could discuss those beliefs and support each other. Well, this is their forum.

What was previously the Agnosticism and Atheism forum is now the Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion forum. That forum is for discussion and debate. This forum is not.

Rules:
 Consider this forum the equivalent of the Spiritual Support (Spirituality) forum that has existed for many years and has never allowed debate. Take a look over the threads in that forum if you aren't sure what I mean. It's pretty clear how people are using it.
 People who identify themselves as agnostic or atheist are likely to be doing most of the posting in here. That doesn't mean you can't post in this forum if you aren't one of them. It just means that the posts in the forum should focus on topics related to those belief systems and not be coming from someone who obviously has an agenda that is contrary purpose of this forum. Threads that primarily are questioning agnostic/atheist beliefs from an outsider perspectiv take over part of the conversation in a forum that isn't for them. I'm not taking sides here. We have had to deal with quite a few people who make posts that are not appropriate for the the spirituality forum.
 Again, if you want to debate, go to the Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion forum. This forum is for support.

Comments are welcome. I'm open to ideas for adjusting the rules, if needed.


----------

